# fuel mix? homelite super xl



## campazzada (Apr 27, 2012)

does anybody know what the ratio is for a homelite super xl ?? I've seen 16:1 , 32:1 . all my stihls and huskys are 50:1 Thanks


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 27, 2012)

It can drink the same stuff you feed all of the rest of your saws. The oil today is much better.

Welcome to AS!


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 27, 2012)

Ours runs on 50:1 like every other 2 cycle around here.

Many hobbies nailed it. No need for glopping rich oil mixes, to get the same or better protection from modern 2 cycle oils.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## carym2a (Apr 27, 2012)

I still run 32:1 in mine, even with the stihl or husq mix oils , and 92oct non-alky gas, alittle smoke don't hurt , but thats just me


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 27, 2012)

50:1 w/ Stihl synthetic and haven't had an issue.


----------



## CTYank (Apr 27, 2012)

carym2a said:


> I still run 32:1 in mine, even with the stihl or husq mix oils , and 92oct non-alky gas, alittle smoke don't hurt , but thats just me



In fact, a little smoke do hurt. You might not notice it happening. That smoke contains some super-nasties. :eek2:


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 27, 2012)

With good oil, your Homelite can indeed live just fine on the same fuel as your other saws. Much more important is making sure you haven't tuned it too lean. See my siggy.....


----------



## jus2fat (Apr 27, 2012)

And you're also planting a ton of carbon on your piston top.

Just DON"T do it..!!

50:1 of any modern synthetic mix will do you fine..!!

J2F


----------



## campazzada (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks to all who responded . I appriciate your input and response , Thanks . Glad I joined this forum .....


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 27, 2012)

carym2a said:


> I still run 32:1 in mine, even with the stihl or husq mix oils , and 92oct non-alky gas, alittle smoke don't hurt , but thats just me



LOL atleast you don't have to worry about the skeeters eat at you while running it.

But anyway i run 40:1 in mine when i had it before i sold it and it ran pretty good.


----------



## carym2a (Apr 27, 2012)

CTYank said:


> In fact, a little smoke do hurt. You might not notice it happening. That smoke contains some super-nasties. :eek2:



Nasties? don't use them in the house, better stay up wind, if you want saws to be green don't run them. I just run the ratio they called for in the day and keep them tuned right, there is a little smoke its just fine

Cary


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 27, 2012)

carym2a said:


> Nasties? don't use them in the house, better stay up wind, if you want saws to be green don't run them. I just run the ratio they called for in the day and keep them tuned right, there is a little smoke its just fine
> 
> Cary



People who just don't care about the environment and air pollution are a minority here. Think about it. You just might screw things up for the rest of us.


----------



## carym2a (Apr 27, 2012)

2dogs said:


> People who just don't care about the environment and air pollution are a minority here. Think about it. You just might screw things up for the rest of us.



Oh please, just for that I'm going to 16:1 :msp_razz:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 27, 2012)

carym2a said:


> Oh please, just for that I'm going to 16:1 :msp_razz:



30w


----------



## MattM395xp (Apr 27, 2012)

Just to be safe use 32/1


----------



## Jzjessez (Mar 8, 2013)

*Mix ratios*

To add my nickel. 50:1 but on older saws 40:1 to be on the safe side. jessez.deviantart.com/gallery/32983321


----------



## sledrat (Mar 8, 2013)

They use to use leaded fuel too which im sure makes a heck of a difference , ...
I run what they tell me ....mixing it rich wanna complain about a LIL chain saw smoke lol
when there is billions of cars and thats not even in our countries..
If you feel strongly about pollution then i guess take the bus...
Dont eat cows or pigs ,, And so on and so on.. 

I Run em rich!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 9, 2013)

You have it about right if you get a little visible smoke when the engine is cold but disappears when it's warmed up.


----------



## gmax (Mar 9, 2013)

If you have a mosquito problem I recommend 5:1 

[video=youtube;j3RbavOl43E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3RbavOl43E[/video]
:monkey:


----------



## sledrat (Mar 9, 2013)

yep thats about good


----------



## homelitejim (Mar 9, 2013)

I was going to comment but noticed that this is a Zombie thread from about a year ago so I am sure the OP has figured out that 50 to 1 is a saw killer when using alki gas. I use 32:1 with 92 unleaded and Husky XP and no carbon or excessive smoke here, I also have nice brown spark plugs. I was using 40:1 until I pulled the plug on my brand new Echo CS400 and saw that it was white, adjusted mix and no more white plug.


----------



## Freddie Helm (Jan 2, 2017)

I just got my dads Super XL running. It had been sitting in the wood shed for about 8 years. All it needed was a fuel line but grandpa bought him a Stihl one year for Christmas so there in the shed it sat. I installed new line, put new spark plug in, used the stuff from Lowes (50:1) and she fired on the third pull. Gotta love these old homelites! That's 1 saw running, 3 to go!


----------



## Butterbean 150 (Sep 5, 2018)

I run all my 2 strokes at 32-1. Makes figuring how much to mix easier, donnt have to b
Pay 26 dollars for 6 50-1 stihl mix bottles, and i buymix by the gallon. None of my saws have seized. My pistons skirts and cylinders look just fine. It keeps em running.


----------

